# My sons girlfriend gets a GATOR !!



## flatsmaster (Jul 23, 2014)

A gator trout !!!! Only her second time going with us ... First time she caught a nice red ... She casting much better and no wind knots with the braid today .... My boys thinking she's a keeper !!!!!


----------



## sea trout (Jul 23, 2014)

Wow!!!!! East coast?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2014)

Dang good speck !!!


----------



## flatsmaster (Jul 23, 2014)

Yes east coast .... Mosquito lagoon .... We were joking bc my son and myself both drew gator tags this yr ... We gator hunt next month and she already got one .... Are's will just have bigger teeth


----------



## doeboy1 (Jul 24, 2014)

Its funny, if there's a woman on the boat she's going to catch the big fish. My wife has caught 2 trout over 7lbs and I can't break 5lbs. Tell your boy to hang on to that one awhile.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jul 25, 2014)

I think ur right doeboy .... She would just a soon go fishing or ride to the woods and ck trail cameras with him ... Real easy to get along with ..... He was excited about how much better she was casting and only 1 wind knot with the braid so really happy for her to catch a nice fish !!!!


----------



## AMobley (Jul 26, 2014)

Nice! And yes its true. The women always catch the bigger fish!


----------



## Scrapy (Jul 28, 2014)

That would have to be a record where I fish.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2014)

Fire up the grill!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 28, 2014)

Looks like she might be a keeper.  Of course, most women will fish for fish while they are fishing for their man, but once the man is landed, the fishing soon ends.  lol


----------



## Rob (Jul 30, 2014)

Wow - nice trout!


----------



## Warrenco (Jul 31, 2014)

Love em! Good trout


----------



## brown518 (Aug 7, 2014)

That is a monster!


----------



## across the river (Aug 10, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Looks like she might be a keeper.  Of course, most women will fish for fish while they are fishing for their man, but once the man is landed, the fishing soon ends.  lol



Isn't it amazing how their tastes change once they get married, and they always seem to get more expensive and less outdoor related for some reason.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 10, 2014)

across the river said:


> Isn't it amazing how their tastes change once they get married, and they always seem to get more expensive and less outdoor related for some reason.



Its the wedding cake. Tastes change, and hair starts to grow. Its the wierdest thing I swear.


----------



## flatsmaster (Aug 10, 2014)

No wedding cake yet but they made it a yr ... She has been a gun hunter but just got a bow ... time will tell ... might be a keeper


----------

